# Thunder, Serge Ibaka agree to 4-yr/$48M extension



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏
> 
> Oklahoma City Thunder forward Serge Ibaka has reached agreement on a four-year contract extension, league sources tell Y! Sports.


 ‏@WojYahooNBA


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Thunder, Serge Ibaka agree to 4-yr extension*










Alright now Harden...you better hope that finals performance didn't make you the odd man out


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Thunder, Serge Ibaka agree to 4-yr extension*



> Oklahoma City forward Serge Ibaka has reached agreement on a four-year, $40-million plus contract extension, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--serge-ibaka-reaches-agreement-on-four-year-extension-with-oklahoma-city.html


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Thunder, Serge Ibaka agree to 4-yr/$40M plus extension*

Nice deal for both sides.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Thunder, Serge Ibaka agree to 4-yr/$40M plus extension*

I guess he was happy there. Someone would have definitely given him substantially more on the open market.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Thunder, Serge Ibaka agree to 4-yr/$40M plus extension*



Diable said:


> I guess he was happy there. Someone would have definitely given him substantially more on the open market.


Maybe. It doesn't get talked about much, but his Finals performance wasn't much if any better than Hardens.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Thunder, Serge Ibaka agree to 4-yr/$40M plus extension*

I hope OKC can sign both. If they only had money for one I think Harden is more important than Ibaka.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Thunder, Serge Ibaka agree to 4-yr/$40M plus extension*

Definitely a great deal for OKC, Ibaka is continuing to improve and he's likely going to be worth way more than this by the end of the extension.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Thunder, Serge Ibaka agree to 4-yr/$40M plus extension*

Only worth it if they can also keep Harden. Lets not forget the Thunder still don't have anyone in the frontcourt that can either score on the inside or rebound at a high rate, which is what allows teams like the Heat to go small and succeed.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Thunder, Serge Ibaka agree to 4-yr/$40M plus extension*

When you consider how much guys like Asik and them got. That's a steal.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Thunder, Serge Ibaka agree to 4-yr/$40M plus extension*



kbdullah said:


> Only worth it if they can also keep Harden. Lets not forget the Thunder still don't have anyone in the frontcourt that can either score on the inside or rebound at a high rate, which is what allows teams like the Heat to go small and succeed.


Even if they lose Harden (which I don't think they will) this is a great deal. You wouldn't want to just lose one of your top 5 most valuable assets (potentially top 3 if we're running with the hypothetical that Harden is gone) because you lost another one of your top 5 most valuable assets. What sense does that make? He's young, talented, and now signed to a reasonable extension. Worst case he's extremely tradeable, best case his play is going to be worth way more than 10 mil a year.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Thunder, Serge Ibaka agree to 4-yr/$40M plus extension*



> Oklahoma City forward Serge Ibaka has reached agreement on a four-year, $48 million contract extension, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--serge-ibaka-reaches-agreement-on-four-year-extension-with-oklahoma-city.html


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Thunder, Serge Ibaka agree to 4-yr/$40M plus extension*



BlakeJesus said:


> Even if they lose Harden (which I don't think they will) this is a great deal. You wouldn't want to just lose one of your top 5 most valuable assets (potentially top 3 if we're running with the hypothetical that Harden is gone) because you lost another one of your top 5 most valuable assets. What sense does that make? He's young, talented, and now signed to a reasonable extension. Worst case he's extremely tradeable, best case his play is going to be worth way more than 10 mil a year.


My point is that if they had to choose b/w the two, they should've chosen Harden.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

so that's 60m committed into next season - and Harden will be the test of whether Clay Bennett has the stones to face the lux tax? nothing we didnt see coming but it will be interesting to see how it plays out as the season progresses


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was really thinking that it did not seem like his agent would allow him to sign a 10 million dollar a year deal. 12 million is about what I would have expected, although honestly Ibaka needs to improve to be worth it. Still he could have probably gotten someone to give him a fair bit more if he'd gone into free agency.

Signing this deal makes a lot of sense when you think about the fact that you might get injured next year before you could cash in.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This is a great deal for the Thunder, and a good deal for Ibaka. His game continues to grow each and every season, he's already a defensive monster, and I believe he will be a Garnett level type defender. He has all the speed and athleticism to hang with anyone in the league. He challenges himself, and other players regardless of the name on the back of their jersey. He's built like the terminator and he's only 22 years old. Add to the fact he's added a jump shot that is starting to become reliable. And if he continues to develop a low post game, he will exceed the expectations of this contract by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd be very surprised if Harden is on the Thunder past this season. I just don't think OKC will shift their philosophy so much that they'll want to dig deep into luxury tax territory. Can they even afford to start doing that? It really wouldn't shock me to see Harden dealt in a S&T to Phoenix for something like Jared Dudley and 2 first round picks.

As for this Ibaka contract, it's a great deal for the Thunder. I think Ibaka could have gotten more if he hit the market - Dallas would have been willing to pony up some serious cash, no doubt.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'd be very surprised if Harden is on the Thunder past this season. I just don't think OKC will shift their philosophy so much that they'll want to dig deep into luxury tax territory. Can they even afford to start doing that? It really wouldn't shock me to see Harden dealt in a S&T to Phoenix for something like Jared Dudley and 2 first round picks.
> 
> As for this Ibaka contract, it's a great deal for the Thunder. I think Ibaka could have gotten more if he hit the market - Dallas would have been willing to pony up some serious cash, no doubt.


This is like a joke or your schtick, right? You're doing a caricature of a Sam Smith or Peter Vecsey when you inconspicuously put one of these trade proposals in every single post you make, right?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yup, sure.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Yup, sure.


Good call. Easiest way to deal with that guy.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

$12 million for a guy who was rendered unplayable during parts of the playoffs? Suspect but OKC will get the benefit of the doubt no matter what the value is on their contracts.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> $12 million for a guy who was rendered unplayable during parts of the playoffs? Suspect but OKC will get the benefit of the doubt no matter what the value is on their contracts.


Yep. And surprisingly no one talks about it.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

it's a good deal - the guy is a force on D, he will never be much offensively (that jump shot comment someone posted above? efg 42% (efg not fg so it's worse) last season according to 82 games) but for sure the total package is worth 10m especially with the quality bigs in the west (love, griffin, howard, duncan, pau, randolph, dirk etc) that you'd anticipate the thunder facing in the play-offs


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Harden will be a clipper next season


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The team that Harden would fit most logically in my mind is a team already loaded with young bigs that just needs that perimeter scorer to push them into contention. What about extended and traded Harden for extended and traded Al Jefferson and a first rounder? Who says no to that deal? That would make the Thunder literally unstoppable offensively and still very solid defensively with Thabo and Perk still under contract.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Thing is Durant and them are young. Whatever you trade Harden for has to end up getting paid too, maybe not in the teens which Harden will probably get, but close enough to luxury tax territory where 3 years from now if they're having trouble as a team you might just wonder why they didn't keep him.

If he gets dealt it's for two players or a cheaper player and picks, so at least they get more bang for their buck. It makes no sense to me to trade him for another guy you're going to run into the same quandary with in a couple years.


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

I think that deals show that the thunder have decide on ibaka instead of harden in which could be good or bad. I think 48 million dollars is too high for a great shot blocker but ibaka isnt the defender that a prime kg was thats for sure. Harden has the talent to be an allstar and deserves to be the starting sg but i guess brooks wants harden to be like left handed sg manu from the spurs.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'd be very surprised if Harden is on the Thunder past this season. I just don't think OKC will shift their philosophy so much that they'll want to dig deep into luxury tax territory. Can they even afford to start doing that? It really wouldn't shock me to see Harden dealt in a S&T to Phoenix for something like Jared Dudley and 2 first round picks.
> 
> As for this Ibaka contract, it's a great deal for the Thunder. I think Ibaka could have gotten more if he hit the market - Dallas would have been willing to pony up some serious cash, no doubt.


As a Suns fan, where do I sign?

I do think Harden wants to come back to AZ. And the Suns would welcome him more than they did Eric Gordon. Question is, are they going to be willing to pay him the amount of money some of these other teams will probably offer him on the open market


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

l0st1 said:


> As a Suns fan, where do I sign?
> 
> I do think Harden wants to come back to AZ. And the Suns would welcome him more than they did Eric Gordon. Question is, are they going to be willing to pay him the amount of money some of these other teams will probably offer him on the open market


If they were willing to pay EG the money, they will him. Plus, it's the same situation. He's limited to the same contract as him as well. He'll be RFA.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I guess it's harder to judge Harden because he plays behind Durant and Westbrook whereas Gordon has basically been the guy on his team so far(except 1 year with Blake Griffin, still debatable). Harden has the tools to be a great all around player but needs the opportunity. I'm willing to give him a try. He would fit nicely as our starting SG. Dragic, Harden, Beasley, Scola, Gortat

That's assuming we keep Scola.Otherwise; Dragic, Harden, Beasley, Morris, Gortat. Nice and young. Thought I'm still not overly impressed at the ceiling of this team.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Harden, not just his finals disappearance but his ftas in the last minute of the recent gold medal game have me thinking he might be a little chokey


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Thunder, Serge Ibaka agree to 4-yr/$40M plus extension*



BlakeJesus said:


> Even if they lose Harden (which I don't think they will) this is a great deal. You wouldn't want to just lose one of your top 5 most valuable assets (potentially top 3 if we're running with the hypothetical that Harden is gone) because you lost another one of your top 5 most valuable assets. What sense does that make? He's young, talented, and now signed to a reasonable extension. Worst case he's extremely tradeable, best case his play is going to be worth way more than 10 mil a year.


Before the draft, rumor was they looked at trading up for someone like Beal. I think they already made their mind up to keep Ibaka and let Harden go. 

Harden isn't gonna take that hometown discount. Too many playoff teams like: Chicago, Dallas, Indy would love to take a shot at him. They signed Hollis Thompson. Rumored to be looking old man Redd. They still have Cook. None of them are Harden. It might just be impossible to keep him.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

e-monk said:


> it's a good deal - the guy is a force on D, he will never be much offensively (that jump shot comment someone posted above? efg 42% (efg not fg so it's worse) last season according to 82 games) but for sure the total package is worth 10m especially with the quality bigs in the west (love, griffin, howard, duncan, pau, randolph, dirk etc) that you'd anticipate the thunder facing in the play-offs


Ibaka hit 46 percent of his jump shots last season, his mid range jump shot has made great strides, he's only 22 years of age, you think he's already reached his prime offensive apex ? IMO if given the time and tutelage Ibaka will grow into a KG/Hakeem-esque player. On defense Ibaka at 22 is a juggernaut he finished second for the defensive player of the year award for a reason. By next season I believe Ibaka will be able to guard threes as well as he guards fours, and fives. This deal might be the steal of the century if Ibaka continues to strive to be great. Will see, next year is going to be very telling.

Ibaka next improvement area I believe he needs to make is his post-up game. And continue to develop his passing, and rebounding. The guy has the keys to be a true great in my opinion.


----------

